# First time bacon.



## baseballguy99 (Mar 15, 2017)

I bought a couple pieces of pork belly from the local butcher to try my hand at bacon.













IMG_4849.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Mar 15, 2017






I'm using Pop's Brine and added 1/2 cup of maple syrup (we like it sweet around my house).













IMG_4850.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Mar 15, 2017






This is the best container that I had to do the brine in so it will have to do.  I did use a ziplock bag with water in to hold it down.  If I continue to do bacon then I will get a better container.













IMG_4851.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Mar 15, 2017






I have it planned out that the belly will be in the brine 17-18 days and then 3 days in the fridge uncovered.  This will allow me to smoke on one of my days off.

Any and all suggestions/criticism is welcome!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 15, 2017)

You will love it.

I have something in pops brine right now.


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 15, 2017)

I've used Pop's brine before, but if you really start making bacon, find a good formula for dry cure and it will save room in the refrigerator


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2017)

You just can't beat homemade bacon & Pops brine is the easiest way to do it.

But as you do more bacon you may want to try the dry cure method.

I switched a few years ago & I like the results with the dry cure better.

And as said above it does cut down on the space needed in the fridge.

Al


----------



## baseballguy99 (Mar 16, 2017)

Can I rub the belly and then put it in vacuum sealed bags?  

I had some birthday money left over and has always felt the need to have one so I bought a vacuum sealer.


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 16, 2017)

You don't really need to vacuum seal the bags. I use simple 2 gallon zip locks. Now I just put whole bellies after rubbing down into their own 13 gal. trash bags. (New of course) and tie them up.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Mar 25, 2017)

Well it has been 10 days now and I'm getting antsy!  My wife has told me multiple times that it takes up too much room in the fridge and she wants her Tupperware bowl back...soI bought a new container and put it downstairs in the mini fridge.  The anticipation is killing.  Only another week and a half until I can smoke it!













IMG_4889.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Mar 25, 2017


















IMG_4891.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Mar 25, 2017


----------



## baseballguy99 (Apr 7, 2017)

Pulled the belly out of the cure at 19 days.  













IMG_4904.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Apr 7, 2017






Here it is going back in the fridge for a few days uncovered.

Today I put the belly in my MES 30.  Tried my hand at cold smoking.  Loaded the AMNPS with cob/hickory pellets.  The IGrill2 got to a max of 117 so I cracked the door a little and it hovered around 95 degrees.  I let the bacon smoke for about 4 hours (AMNPS ran out)













IMG_4911.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Apr 7, 2017


















IMG_4912.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Apr 7, 2017






I put it back in the fridge for a few days to let the smoke mellow out.  Will report back when I fry some up.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Apr 9, 2017)

IMG_4915.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Apr 9, 2017






I couldn't take it any longer!  I had to fry some up...I was very disappointed!  Had a bad smoke flavor to it (maybe a few more days to mellow out will help).  I had my burner on low and the sugar from the cure still burnt (maybe next time I will bake it).

It may also help when I use the electric slicer to get it a little thinner.

My wife said it wasn't terrible...but wasn't amazing either.


----------



## chopjaw (Apr 9, 2017)

It works best!  WHY?  no leaking at all.  I use Vac bags all the time.  I have done both methods pull all the air or just put in and seal.  To be honest, I'll never use ziplocks again.  I've got 4slabs going now.  I'll put them in vac bags, seal them and freeze.  Best way and they last way longer than ziplock..

Just my .02


----------



## jlpicard (Apr 13, 2017)

I am also making some bacon for the first time and would like to add that according to Marianski, cold smoking is between 52-71° F.  Many other references to this range of temperature are also mentioned elsewhere.  Warm smoking is 73-104 F, and Hot smoking is 105-140.  I suspect your temps may have been the problem although I can't be sure since I don't know what Pop's brine is all about since I am new here.  Cold smoking is done over a period from 1 - 14 days and the smoke should be applied lightly.  The idea is that the outer surface of the product never dries out so the smoke slowly permeates into and through the meat.  If your heat is too high, then you may be drying the outer surface too quickly and the smoke isn't given a chance to permeate.  What sort of flavor are you finding objectionable with your bacon, or is it just not very flavorful at all?

I applied a dry rub on my bacon and I am trying three different versions, one will be with Maple Sugar and Brown Sugar, one with Honey and Brown Sugar, and the third with Maple sugar and Honey.  All three have the right amount of #1 and Salt added.  Once finished curing (8 days), I'll let them sit in the fridge for a day, then I'll smoke them for two days with a light hickory smoke in my smokehouse.  These are butt bacons BTW not bellies.

My question about Cold Smoking is can this be done during the summer months when the ambient temperatures can rise well above that 52-71 temperature range.  My smokehouse is in my cellar and vented out the side wall, so even though the outside temps can be quite warm in the summer here in Ohio, my cellar remains cool so there is that.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

JLPicard said:


> I applied a dry rub on my bacon and I am trying three different versions, one will be with Maple Sugar and Brown Sugar, one with Honey and Brown Sugar, and the third with Maple sugar and Honey.  All three have the right amount of #1 and Salt added.  Once finished curing (8 days), I'll let them sit in the fridge for a day, then I'll smoke them for two days with a light hickory smoke in my smokehouse.  These are butt bacons BTW not bellies.
> 
> My question about Cold Smoking is can this be done during the summer months when the ambient temperatures can rise well above that 52-71 temperature range.  My smokehouse is in my cellar and vented out the side wall, so even though the outside temps can be quite warm in the summer here in Ohio, my cellar remains cool so there is that.


You seem to be insinuating that one cannot smoke above 140°, hum. Your description of cold smoking bacon is a good one.

The answer to your question is quite obvious, smoke when the temps are low, if they become too high for your liking, pull the bacon and refrigerate until the temps drop, and smoke further.

Question for you. Do you think 8 days will give the sugars time to reach the center of your bacon? You may want to consider going a minimum of 14. That would give the sugars a chance to work with the salt counteracting the salty taste.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Question for you. Do you think 8 days will give the sugars time to reach the center of your bacon? You may want to consider going a minimum of 14. That would give the sugars a chance to work with the salt counteracting the salty taste.
> 
> T


I see you are doing butt bacon, my bad, perhaps 8 days will be long enough. 

Let us know how you like it.

T


----------



## jlpicard (Apr 13, 2017)

Eight days enough?  That I can't say, I found reference to every 1/2 inch one day then add 2 days.  Since none of the butts I have are more than 2 inches that would come to 6 days, I added another 2 days just cuz.

I don't have any experience to draw on for bacon, this is my first time.  I have made lots of fresh sausages and smoked products like summer sausage, smoked kielbasa, and snack sticks (slim Jims).  All of those products were hot smoked and cooked in the smokehouse though, so these butt bacons are my first attempt at a cold smoke.  I have been researching different techniques, and tend to draw most of my reference from Marianski and what I find on another great site: http://forum.sausagemaking.org/  .  I find a majority of what you find on that site are from Brits and it's a good place to visit and join.  Of course, no one makes bacon quite like us Yanks though!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

JLPicard said:


> Eight days enough?  That I can't say, I found reference to every 1/2 inch one day then add 2 days.  Since none of the butts I have are more than 2 inches that would come to 6 days, I added another 2 days just cuz.


You will find that reliable sources recommend 7 days per inch when curing belly bacon. The reason behind this is, sugar absorbs into the meat at a different rate than salt. If sugar is not given enough time to be absorbed thus counteracting the salt, the bacon will taste salty.

T


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> You will find that reliable sources recommend 7 days per inch when curing belly bacon. The reason behind this is, sugar absorbs into the meat at a different rate than salt. If sugar is not given enough time to be absorbed thus counteracting the salt, the bacon will taste salty.
> 
> T



He speaketh the truth.  7 days per inch for belly bacon is a pretty good guideline.


----------



## jlpicard (Apr 13, 2017)

I am kinda afraid of the entire process going beyond 20 days, which is what I believe is the extent of the protection I am getting from the Nitrite.  Curing 14 days, 1 day hanging naked in the fridge (after rinsing and pat drying), 2 days smoking, 2 days hanging again in the fridge, 1 day for slicing and into the freezer in 1/2 pound vacuum bags.  That's 20 days.  I love this hobby, been at it since the 80's but I have to admit I do get a bit nervous that I might be screwing something up.  I certainly don't mind messing up with crappy flavors, but my nervousness comes from the possibility of getting someone sick, or worse.

Maybe 8 days won't be enough, but I guess the only thing that will suffer is the flavor.  Maybe I'll bump this to 10 days cure.  Thanks for the input guys. 

EDIT:  I wanted to add this, when I was stationed on the island if Sicily my landlady loved American Bacon so much that she insisted I buy her several pounds every month!  I used to offset my rent to her with groceries, and invariably, like five pounds of good ole hickory smoked bacon would end up in her fridge.  Of course I also insisted on an invite for dinner!


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 13, 2017)

Good Info to know about the belly bacon and sugar absorption. Thx for that. Bacon will be brining hopefully in the next month.... Can't wait until then...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2017)

JLPicard said:


> I am kinda afraid of the entire process going beyond 20 days, which is what I believe is the extent of the protection I am getting from the Nitrite.  Curing 14 days, 1 day hanging naked in the fridge (after rinsing and pat drying), 2 days smoking, 2 days hanging again in the fridge, 1 day for slicing and into the freezer in 1/2 pound vacuum bags.  That's 20 days.  I love this hobby, been at it since the 80's but I have to admit I do get a bit nervous that I might be screwing something up.  I certainly don't mind messing up with crappy flavors, but my nervousness comes from the possibility of getting someone sick, or worse.
> 
> Maybe 8 days won't be enough, but I guess the only thing that will suffer is the flavor.  Maybe I'll bump this to 10 days cure.  Thanks for the input guys.


I have went 21 days without issues.   

You will be fine.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

Relax JL, think of what you are doing, you are curing the meat. Curing is done to preserve. Your meat will actually have a long shelf life. Just relax as time in the cure is your friend not your enemy.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I have went 21 days without issues.
> 
> You will be fine.


Exactly,

When I started curing bacon, over 40 years ago, my thoughts were, the longer it was cured the saltier it would become. After once having to cure longer than I actually wanted to do work requirements, it was discovered that the bacon had a less salty taste. After that experience, the curing time was increased and the finished product was outstanding. Now this was before the internet so there was a lot of trial and error. It is sometimes amusing that after advising ones to go with a longer cure rather than a short one, they take the shorter route. I can only set back, smile, and watch them make the same mistakes I once made.  

T


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Exactly,
> 
> When I started curing bacon, over 40 years ago, my thoughts were, the longer it was cured the saltier it would become. After once having to cure longer than I actually wanted to do work requirements, it was discovered that the bacon had a less salty taste. After that experience, the curing time was increased and the finished product was outstanding. Now this was before the internet so there was a lot of trial and error. It is sometimes amusing that after advising ones to go with a longer cure rather than a short one, they take the shorter route. I can only set back, smile, and watch them make the same mistakes I once made.
> 
> T


Maybe I need to cure with TQ longer.   I always have to soak in water for 24 hours to get the salt out for my parents.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

BINGO!!!

Try it once and let us know.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Maybe I need to cure with TQ longer.   I always have to soak in water for 24 hours to get the salt out for my parents.


BINGO!!!

Try it once and let us know.

T


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> BINGO!!!
> 
> Try it once and let us know.
> 
> T


Will do.

As you know I love curing things.   Maybe I will do this very soon.   TO bad I just made a load of CB.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Apr 14, 2017)

So I let the bacon sit in the fridge for a few more days.  I think that helped a ton.  I pulled it out and the smoke smell was a whole lot more mellow and sweet smelling.  I pulled out the electric slicer and vacuum sealer and got to work.













IMG_4921.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Apr 14, 2017


















IMG_4922.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Apr 14, 2017






I did set some aside to cook up in the morning.

Side note...I hope SWMBO really likes it now because she said the slicer and vacuum sealer were "real annoying"!


----------



## baseballguy99 (Apr 15, 2017)

Well the moment of truth...I put some bacon in the oven this morning at 275 for about 30 minutes.  I took a bite of it and wow it was a million times better!

I gave my wife a piece to try and she HATED it!  She said the texture was good but the flavor was terrible.  So it looks like more bacon for me!  She said we should go back to buying bacon.  I quickly said I'm not giving up after one try. So after this supply gets low I will try another batch.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 15, 2017)

baseballguy99, you tried wet now try dry cure for a comparison.

T


----------



## baseballguy99 (Apr 15, 2017)

MrT, that's my plan.


----------

